# Engine Knock Sensor



## Steves95M3 (Oct 13, 2003)

My check engine light just flashed this code 1226. I t shows to be a #2 engine knock sensor out. Has anyone ever replaced one of these and if so how hard is the process? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Matthew Tran (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi, I'm getting the same code. What did you have to do to fix it.

Thanks.


----------

